
Amazon Echo updated to allow music playback across multiple units - gnicholas
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/29/you-can-now-play-your-music-across-multiple-echo-devices/
======
gnicholas
Will these type of devices ever offer any sort of surround-sound
functionality, for watching movies/TV? Even the Apple HomePod, which is a
high-end speaker, doesn't seem to be pitched this way. Apple touted the
ability to pair two of these together, but two speakers (at least conventional
ones) don't offer surround sound.

And they're so expensive that most people wouldn't want to buy four of them.
Amazon Echos, on the other hand, are cheap enough that buying four of them
could be lower-cost than buying/wiring conventional surround speakers. But is
surround sound in the offing for the Echo?

